#ubuntu-budgie 2017-06-30
<jbicha> fossfreedom_: have you heard any incompability between Budgie 10.3 and mutter 3.24.3?
<jbicha> maybe it's just a problem trying to log out than log in to the live iso :(
<jbicha> so I worked around that by installing gdm
<jbicha> and it works very strange with gdm (gnome-shell is running!)
<fossfreedom_> jbicha, no - no reports.  I see that 3.24.3 is in proposed.  Let me upgrade today's daily with mutter in proposed
<jbicha> it worked for me
<jbicha> except the login screen difficulty in the live environment
<fossfreedom_> you logged out of the live session and tried to log back in?
<jbicha> yes, that doesn't work well
<fossfreedom_> k - let me have a quick look
<jbicha> btw, the Try or Install screen looks like it uses the Adwaita theme
<fossfreedom_> yep - no idea about that.  Was wondering if it was a fallback theme.
<jbicha> it is the default gtk3 theme unless overriden
<fossfreedom_> k - today's daily - logged out of the live session and logged back in ok.
<fossfreedom_> odd - no 3.24.3 to upgrade to in proposed
<jbicha> mutter 3.24.3 is still building
<fossfreedom_> k - will wait and check later
<jbicha> I had trouble logging back in after reinstalling mutter
<fossfreedom_> jbicha, looks ok this side - installed libmutter and mutter packages (mutter-common pulled in) - logged out and logged in ok.  Works in live session and in an installed VM
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-26
<Etua> Hello, I recently installed JOSM but when I try to open it I can only see it's icon on the task bar for a few seconds and nothing happens after that. What may be the problem?
<cw_the_developer> Evening y'al
<cw_the_developer> how's it going
<cw_the_developer> I was wondering if I could get a little assistance
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-27
<xarius> So, what's up with Geary automatically opening "Print" options when opening an email?
<cw_the_developer> hello?
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-06-30
<GreenMartian> Hi guys. Couple bugs UB 18.04. 1) Pithos from Ubuntu repo temp locks system after about every 5th song. Pithos flatpak install works fine. 2) Pithos (both repo and flatpak) no system tray icon when closed to tray. 3) Bleachbit root from the menu does not open. Thx!
